# New Campaign Assignments



## canonman16 (Jul 3, 2012)

To all photographers who may be interested, there is a new platform for getting rewards on assignment for photos. At http://photorankr.com/viewcampaigns.php businesses and individual submit requests for specific photography that you can fulfill for free. Most rewards are upwards of $100 and some are several hundred. Check it out if you feel up to it, I love using it.

-Canonman16


----------

